

Tech Bubble? Maybe, Maybe Not - BaptisteGreve
https://medium.com/gv-notes/tech-bubble-maybe-maybe-not-b83d6a2dbc9f?source=tw-lo_a2367a8a812c-1429177726064

======
BaptisteGreve
Bill shares a look at the data before pressing the panic button

